# PubMed- Rifaximin and lubiprostone: the best options for treating irritable bowel syndrome?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Rifaximin and lubiprostone: the best options for treating irritable bowel syndrome?*

Expert Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2012 Jun;6(3):263

Authors: Purslow C

PMID: 22816171 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

